# Trendnet Wireless router - no "WAN" light, or connection



## noonenoon (Jul 18, 2009)

I thought I was a little bit more familiar with computers to avoid having problems hooking up a wireless router but apparently not. Hopefully you fine gentlemen and/or ladies can help me out.

Quick explanation:
Got a Trendnet wireless router, hooked it up as the instructions (and everywhere I've looked on the web) described, but WAN light not showing, and can't connect to internet.

Longer:
Trendnet wireless router, model TEW-432BRP. I have one end of an ethernet cable in the router's WAN port, and the other end going to my modem. I have another ethernet cable going from the LAN 1 port on the router, the other end going to my desktop pc. The WAN light, however, is not on at all, not even blinking. When I have it all set up like this, I can't connect to the internet at all.

Instructions came with the router, explaining how to configure it. According to these instructions, the WAN light should be on before I even configure it anyway (and from what I've read, some people who use this router didn't even need to configure it at all). Even so, I went ahead with configuration with my fingers crossed. The instructions said that during this process it should auto-detect my modem, and if not I should enter its info myself. I did that, and it still didn't do anything.
So tl;dr I already configured it and it's still not working.

Some other things that might be useful to know.
My ISP is Cox Communications. My modem is an Arris TM5026, which I actually had connected to my computer via USB previously. It's a cable modem.
I've had the modem for about 3 years, I think.

I've restarted my modem/router/computer several times already, just to get that out of the way ~'o'~

OS is Windows 7.

I don't know what other info, if any, anyone might need to get an idea of the problem, so let me know. I really appreciate any help on this.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

The only connection to the modem is via the router? In other words you are no longer connected via usb?

If you connect directly to the modem with your pc via cable not usb everything works fine?
When you first make the wan/modem connection do the lights flash on then go out?


----------



## noonenoon (Jul 18, 2009)

Well, I assumed that if I just connected to the modem from my desktop via ethernet cable (not usb) it would work just as well, but I tried just now, and it doesn't. I probably should have tried before, but it didn't really occur to me. It only seems to work with USB. I guess that kind of explains why the router isn't able to connect, though I'm still not sure why that would be the case in the first place.

To answer your question about the lights, the WAN light never comes on at all, even at the beginning.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I would suggest you contact your ISP and tell them you need to connect wired but the modem wired port is not active. They either need to turn that port on or replace the modem.


----------

